# My Mother in Law wants to move to the Philippines



## adiestree22 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello Everyone!

I want to ask about my mother in law, she wanted to move to the Philippines (retire). What are the things she needs to on that move? How can she stay longer in the Philippines without applying for an extension? She's a USC.

Thanks


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Bascially three ways foriegners stay here long term.

Tourist visa with extensions up to 3 years. Then she has to leave but can come back next day and start again. Pro easy to get started cons especially in first 6 months multiple trips to BI to get the extensions, need ACR card and annual report. If you start a 6 month extension then leave the country the next day you are back to square one again and lose the money paid for the extension.

This s the recommended option for new arrivals here.

Second method is special residential retirement visa. (SRRV) Easy to get no paperwork on ongoing basis except to pay annual fee ($350/year with $1400 application fee). Can pay annual fee 3 years in advance after first year. You can come and go as you wish and this also allows you to get a Driver license which officially is not allowed on a tourist visa but some have them.

Biggest drawback is required deposit which depending on circumstances is as low as $US 10k to $20k to $50k. You get 1% interest but pay a 15% tax on the amount received. ( I am in the 20k deposit category, I got $200 interest and $30 was withheld for taxes net to me $170.) You can also convert the deposit to a condo purchase or a long term lease on a house. 

I personally recommend this if the deposit is not a deal breaker. Least hassle option. Mine took about 5 hours to obtain the first 3 year renewal I was in and out in an hour so I have 4 yerars here for 6 hours office time.

Third is to marry a local. This has its own risks and from what I have read here if I got remarried i would most likely keep my SRRV status. For example you are supposed to only be able to enter with your spouse, not always enforced but some have had issues with it.

There are other ways but these 3 will cover just about all retirees here, you can get work visa in some circumstances but since you said retire here did not think that that was an option.


----------



## adiestree22 (Jan 29, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> Bascially three ways foriegners stay here long term.
> 
> Tourist visa with extensions up to 3 years. Then she has to leave but can come back next day and start again. Pro easy to get started cons especially in first 6 months multiple trips to BI to get the extensions, need ACR card and annual report. If you start a 6 month extension then leave the country the next day you are back to square one again and lose the money paid for the extension.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. The biggest draw back would be the deposit as she only lives by her social security check. She's retired with Rheumatoid arthritis. What she's looking for is a place she can enjoy her retirement and close to her grandkids. She does plan on buying a small property over here. She also remarried so she is retiring with the new husband,so does this apply to both or apply individually?

TIA


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

adiestree22 said:


> Thank you for the information. The biggest draw back would be the deposit as she only lives by her social security check. She's retired with Rheumatoid arthritis. What she's looking for is a place she can enjoy her retirement and close to her grandkids. She does plan on buying a small property over here. She also remarried so she is retiring with the new husband,so does this apply to both or apply individually?
> 
> TIA


I am going to assume she is over 50 years old and the pension is at least $US 1,000 a month?

Then her deposit would be $10k.

If new husband coming then same deposit but required combined pension would be a little more and application fee a little higher. No where near double but more than for a single.


A foreigner *cannot* buy real property here. Her options are buy a condo costing at least $US50,000 or a long term (25 year plus 25 year renewal) for at least that amount. Some specific legal hoops to jump through. So if she was going to buy a home here then she would have to rent or buy condo costing at least the $50k. They put an encumbrance on the title.

There is also a category for people with illnesses. Not sure of the requirements but the deposit drops to $1500 (application fees are the same I believe.)

Grand kids are Philippine citizens? Put the house in their name and grandma rents it back on a long term basis to cover her deposit. Basically cancels the mortgage in favour of the lease. In 50 years the kids own the house when the lease runs out. 

Get some specific legal advice on going this route. There specific steps to be followed and the wording on the lease and encumbrance on the title has to be followed to the letter or you start all over again, paying all fees again too. You might need to have deposit plus purchase price in cash and will get the deposit back when the SRRV transfers to the property.

I haven't bought or long term rented yet because I am still looking for my general area then will be there a year or so looking for the specific place. Most of what I am saying has been gathered from reading other threads on these issues and from reading the SRRV handbook.

Good place to start.

https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf

Also get what they call a marketer, basically an agent, to assist and guide you. They are supposed to work for free, getting paid by the PRA so if anyone asks for additional fees, report them to the PRA. They will answer questions initially for you to get specifics for your case.

I can personally recommend Maria Rose Villa Baranda <[email protected]>

I got her name from this site originally and have seen her recommended by others members. 

Other marketers have been recommended as well but my experience with her was positive and professional throughout the application. She can give you good advice in getting started.


----------



## adiestree22 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you so much. These are great information. At least we now have an idea where to start. My kids are dual citizens (US-PH). I am a dual citizen as well. My mother in law had a 2 weeks vacation here and she loved it. She thought she can just come and move, but unfortunately she won't have the same advantage my husband does when moving here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SRRV for dissability*



adiestree22 said:


> Thank you so much. These are great information. At least we now have an idea where to start. My kids are dual citizens (US-PH). I am a dual citizen as well. My mother in law had a 2 weeks vacation here and she loved it. She thought she can just come and move, but unfortunately she won't have the same advantage my husband does when moving here.


Hi Adiestree here's a guide on SRRV http://www.philippineconsulatela.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/INFORMATION-GUIDE-SRRV-BY-PRA.pd

Philippine Retirement Authority SRRV https://pra.gov.ph/srrv/

Hope all works out well for your family.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

what I have read is the visa is called the SRRV CLASSIC. If the person is 50 years old or older with a pension then here are the cost

1. pension must be at least $800 for one or $1000 for 2 combined
2. Deposit of $10,000 for each person
3. application fee of $1400
4. First year fee of $300
5. After first year then $360 per year. 
6. this visa is convertible to buying a condo or long term lease.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SRRV Classic*



greenstreak1946 said:


> what I have read is the visa is called the SRRV CLASSIC. If the person is 50 years old or older with a pension then here are the cost
> 
> 1. pension must be at least $800 for one or $1000 for 2 combined
> 2. Deposit of $10,000 for each person
> ...


I looked around to try and find this information and sure enough, Art is correct the information is located in the SRRV guide on page 11 his the link again https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf


----------

